# GAME Revival - Change a Letter!



## shesulsa (Sep 6, 2007)

In perusing old threads today I succumbed to tears of laughter reading one based on this game.

Let's make it fun.  Each poster has to type a sentence that has something to do with the prior poster's sentence - yes, it can be funny, that's the point - and contain a word that is one letter different from the bolded guide word.

Example:  

I post "We had some *GREAT* weather today."

The next person has to either add, remove or change one letter and possibly scramble it to make GREAT into another word and continue on the conversation, such as "Yes, I would *RATE* it a 9!"

The next person could say sometning like "Oh *RATS*,  I missed it!"

And so on.

You can change one letter and add or subtract one letter at the same time and scramble it, but no more than that.



I'll start:

I'm so happy that *SCHOOL* is back in session!


----------



## crushing (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, that means I'm done fishing the *LOCHS* for *COHOS*.


(Take your pick   Yes, the correct plural term is coho  )


----------



## exile (Sep 6, 2007)

crushing said:


> Unfortunately, that means I'm done fishing the *LOCHS* for *COHOS*.
> 
> 
> (Take your pick   Yes, the correct plural term is coho  )



Can you tell from this which one I decided to *choose??*


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 6, 2007)

exile said:


> Can you tell from this which one I decided to *choose??*


 
You *chose* one?


----------



## exile (Sep 6, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> You *chose* one?



I did, the choice was obvious&#8212;it wasn't even *close!*


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 6, 2007)

exile said:


> I did, the choice was obviousit wasn't even *close!*


 

and with this I will Hide in the *closet*


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 6, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> and with this I will Hide in the *closet*


 
You'd better hide or it may get *stolen*!


----------



## exile (Sep 6, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> and with this I will Hide in the *closet*



I personally wouldn't *select* that option, but it's completely up to you!

OK, Shesulsa, now what? I figured we'd get a cross-posting issue arising at one point... what happens when that happens?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 6, 2007)

exile said:


> I personally wouldn't *select* that option, but it's completely up to you!


 

This could go to the *elect* crowd if you know what I mean.


----------



## exile (Sep 6, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> This could go to the *elect* crowd if you know what I mean.



It could, but I wouldn't want this game to *erect* any further barriers between us and Them..


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 6, 2007)

exile said:


> It could, but I wouldn't want this game to *erect* any further barriers between us and Them..


 
The* select* few will know the difference.


----------



## crushing (Sep 6, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> The select few will know the difference.





Ah!  Enough about them, anyone have a good Tres *Leches* Cake recipe?


----------



## Carol (Sep 6, 2007)

crushing said:


> Ah!  Enough about them, anyone have a good Tres *Leches* Cake recipe?



I don't know!  I tried making one once but the *leeches *at work ate it before I could actually taste it for myself.


----------



## exile (Sep 6, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I don't know!  I tried making one once but the *leeches *at work ate it before I could actually taste it for myself.



Would that I had had wings in the *heelset* of my running shoes, that I might have gotten there before them!

(for you skeptics, check out here. There. I'm hurt that you thought I would make something up... :wah


----------



## Kacey (Sep 6, 2007)

exile said:


> Would that I had had wings in the *heelset* of my running shoes, that I might have gotten there before them!
> 
> (for you skeptics, check out here. There. I'm hurt that you thought I would make something up... :wah



It *sleeted* the last time I _had_ to run anywhere - leeches notwithstanding.  Running is just not for me.


----------



## exile (Sep 6, 2007)

Kacey said:


> It *sleeted* the last time I _had_ to run anywhere - leeches notwithstanding.  Running is just not for me.



So that *deletes* running as an option for you, Kacey...


----------



## Kacey (Sep 6, 2007)

exile said:


> So that *deletes* running as an option for you, Kacey...



In the past I have *steeled* myself to attempt running, but it's never lasted... I'd rather ride my bicycle or practice patterns.


----------



## exile (Sep 6, 2007)

Kacey said:


> In the past I have *steeled* myself to attempt running, but it's never lasted... I'd rather ride my bicycle or practice patterns.



I have to confess, to some extent I've *sheeted* over my distaste for running in my various posts about interval training... I don't like it, but it's _good for you!!!_.


----------



## exile (Sep 7, 2007)

exile said:


> I have to confess, to some extent I've *sheeted* over my distaste for running in my various posts about interval training... I don't like it, but it's _good for you!!!_.



... and I have to add, the unpleasantness of a task never *deters* me from any objective I've set my sights on...

(change a letter, add or subtract a letter, and scramble... as per the OP...)


----------



## Carol (Sep 7, 2007)

exile said:


> (change a letter, add or subtract a letter, and scramble... as per the OP...)



The OP says:



> You can change one letter and add or subtract one letter at the same time and scramble it, but no more than that.



The "no more than that" implies that less than that is acceptable, but what do I know 


err...anyway...back to the game....


I'd *steer* you wrong if I say that I never let an unpleasant task deter me.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 7, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> The OP says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hello Carol, I feel the same as far as doing less, it is implied if you ask me ... 

Unpleasant tasks, exactly how it sounds, I don't even want to go down that *street*.


----------



## exile (Sep 7, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> Hello Carol, I feel the same as far as doing less, it is implied if you ask me ...
> 
> Unpleasant tasks, exactly how it sounds, I don't even want to go down that *street*.



I think that Carol's view *treats* the possibilities correctly; Shesulsa's post lays them out as a _dis_juction of moves, not a _con_junction.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 7, 2007)

I never saw the original thread, I'm glad shesulsa decided to *restart* it.


----------



## exile (Sep 7, 2007)

morph4me said:


> I never saw the original thread, I'm glad shesulsa decided to *restart* it.



I agree, and I speak as someone who usually *treads* cautiously around addictive activities like this...


----------



## crushing (Sep 7, 2007)

exile said:


> I agree, and I speak as someone who usually *treads* cautiously around addictive activities like this...


 
I probably shouldn't use the word *farted* in this thread.


----------



## qi-tah (Sep 7, 2007)

crushing said:


> I probably shouldn't use the word *farted* in this thread.


 
Well, as long as you apologise *after*...


----------



## crushing (Sep 7, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> Well, as long as you apologise *after*...


 
In *tears*, I offer an apology.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 7, 2007)

crushing said:


> In *tears*, I offer an apology.


*Great *words like "farted" should never be overlooked - especially in poetry or in fun games.


----------



## qi-tah (Sep 7, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> *Great *words like "farted" should never be overlooked - especially in poetry or in fun games.


 
In future then, i shall *greet* words like "farted" with open arms!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 7, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> *Great *words like "farted" should never be overlooked - especially in poetry or in fun games.


 
No kidding, what a *treat*!


----------



## morph4me (Sep 7, 2007)

Treat? Sounds more like a *threat* to me


----------



## crushing (Sep 7, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> No kidding, what a *treat*!


 
It is *tamer* than some other words.

EDIT:



> Treat? Sounds more like a threat to me



I mean this *thread * is going faster than I.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 7, 2007)

I *heard*, *dear* *heart*, *that* *tart* replies *tear* *hearts* open wide with yearning to *spare*!



BOO-YAH!!!


----------



## morph4me (Sep 7, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I *heard*, *dear* *heart*, *that* *tart* replies *tear* *hearts* open wide with yearning to *spare*!
> 
> 
> 
> BOO-YAH!!!


 
*Rats!! Super *post, a *herald *of your *shear* genius. *Tears* started flowing as I *read* it and realized that there was a *dearth* of adequeate responses. You have my *hearty* congratulations


----------

